# Caught two of these guys in my Crawdad trap and gave them a home



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

I assume they are a type of bass


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Aww,cute!Cant help with the ID of them but I would assume they will be quite big.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Look like wild minnows or guppies.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Found out that they are a type of "Dace" which are a type of Carp. We will see how big they get


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Its a Blacknose Dace, Rhinichthys atratulus, and I should know, seeing as when I was in the US I had a native tank only for minnows and darters, a quick Google search should tell you everything you need to know about them.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

theguppyman said:


> Its a Blacknose Dace, Rhinichthys atratulus, and I should know, seeing as when I was in the US I had a native tank only for minnows and darters, a quick Google search should tell you everything you need to know about them.


Basically all you need to know is that they don't put up a good fight on a line, you can't eat them, and they muscle out other species. *td


----------



## scottprice (Jun 12, 2011)

3" is about as big as they get....i have about 30 in my tank, all fry right now


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

scottprice said:


> 3" is about as big as they get....i have about 30 in my tank, all fry right now


Are they tail nippers by chance? I seen one of the smaller ones pestering my Platy.


----------

